# Colquitt County



## shag377 (Oct 26, 2016)

West side towards Adel - my trees were clear cut last summer, and the growback is still standing. 

It is too thick to see through and not enough trees to hang a stand.

Anyone having any luck?  Hanging cameras today.

(Yeah - I am behind.)


----------



## Gone Fishin (Oct 26, 2016)

I have a small plot of hunting land near the river, Cook near Brooks/Colquitt corner.

Since we are in Cook and can't shoot does the first 2 weekends, we didn't hunt.  Figured it would be better to just let the land set, before my dad and I bring the kids up.  Will be there the weekend of the 11th.  Should be chasing by then. 

That weekend or the next is usually the best on our property for any racked bucks.


----------

